
Millennial-Bashing Is Class Warfare - taylodl
https://medium.com/s/story/millennial-bashing-is-class-warfare-106bf0367996
======
whatHapnd2GenY
I agree with the overall point of the article, and think it's important to
point out that the author missed something of importance: When did we start
lumping GenY in with Millennials?

This question alone raises a lot of doubts about where these articles come
from and their intent. There are also some important cultural differences:
most GenYers didn't grow up with the internet, social media, or cell phones.
They spent a lot of time outdoors and share many of the same paradigms and
values of GenX VS millenials. They were also singled out in a lot of articles
and in a much different manner.

So what happened?

The attack on Millenials definitely looks real, especially considering these
facts. Rich narcissists who lack foresight are bound to take this as far as
they can. They're parasitic and spreading their short sighted bullshit with
these articles the author calls out, and it's bound to backfire. Hard.

~~~
awshepard
I thought Gen-Y _is_ the Millennial generation? At least, according to
Wikipedia it is [1]. To your point, there certainly is a broad range of
exposure to technology within the generation. (And I wonder if that holds in
every generational cohort, or if the ever-increasing pace of technological
change exacerbates the differences in each cohort?)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation_Y](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation_Y)

